# franco-flemish motets vs italian motets ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

For me the best Motetist(if this is a word) would be thee among the franco-flemish aderant, i heard
italians motetist , thee one who practice the music artform of the motets.

Here my verdict Frano-Flemish had the best but italian had Claudio Merulo for spendid motets, were there other italian motetist in league whit mister Merulo talent's.I dont know any beside Gesualdo Marian motets there only four of them and there not to the level of merulo or whatver there ordinary.

So i wonder among the italian who wrote the best motets of my respective kind of authistic bubble of time lapse 15-17 century who wrothe the boldess most complex motets among italians?

Your pal salute :tiphat:


----------

